# Continental Rubber Queen 2.2 mit BCC



## Juliancool2005 (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, biete eine Rubber Queen an... Link:http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/continental-rubber-queen-2-2-bcc/84480360-217-3764


----------



## Großmütterchen (29. Oktober 2012)

hi,

welche variante? tubeless, racesport oder protection??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juliancool2005 (29. Oktober 2012)

Großmütterchen schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> welche variante? tubeless, racesport oder protection??



Die Rubber Queen ist in keine Variante eingeteilt. Die Rubber Queen in 2.2 Mit dem Black Chili Compound.


----------



## kuka.berlin (29. Oktober 2012)

Juliancool2005 schrieb:


> Die Rubber Queen ist in keine Variante eingeteilt. Die Rubber Queen in 2.2 Mit dem Black Chili Compound.



http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../AllMountain/rubberqueen/rubber_queen_de.html

fünf Varianten der RQ 2,2", davon 2 in BCC...

Aber nur eine in faltbar, BCC 26" und nicht UST

@ Oma .. Racesport gibt es bei der RQ nicht


----------



## Großmütterchen (29. Oktober 2012)

Ok...habe mich von bike24.de fehlleiten lassen. Dort ist die RQ in diesen Varianten aufgeführt.


----------



## Juliancool2005 (29. Oktober 2012)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../AllMountain/rubberqueen/rubber_queen_de.html
> 
> fünf Varianten der RQ 2,2", davon 2 in BCC...
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Endurix (21. Februar 2013)

RQ 2.2 Racesport gibt's ab 2013. 660g


----------

